

Stress-Testing Software with Error Injection - Jonathan_Swift
http://www.warplife.com/tips/code/quality/test/stress/error-injection/

======
Jonathan_Swift
Among the reasons I work as a coder rather than a Physicist is that coding
accomodates my Bipolar-Type Schizoaffective Disorder in a way that Academia
does not.

Whenever I go back to school I always end up spending a lot of time in
nuthouses.

I wrote this particular piece in a locked Psychiatric Inpatient Unit at Oregon
Health & Sciences University in Portland. While we were not permitted our
power cords, the nurses were happy to juice our devices behind the nurse's
station.

Stanford Medical Center even has complementary wireless for the patients.

However I was not permitted even my iPhone at Western State Hospital in
Lakewood, Washington, not because it was regarded as dangerous, but because
the staff did not want to have to pay for replacement of repair if my devices
were stolen or damaged. That actually happened once, as they did at one time
allow patients to possess computers in the locked wards.

So I continued working on Warp Life, my iOS App, by writing out its source
code by hand, on paper with a pencil.

Back in the day, that was the only way one COULD write software, as keypunch
machines and their operators were expensive, precious resources.

